# Betta Digital Art and Needle-Felt Commissions



## PuppyMintMocha (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi! I'm an artist, and a crafter, so I thought it would be fun to do commissions for betta owners of their betta fish (or other fish or tank mates, too!)
Any money I get from these will be used for betta supplies!

I'm offering digital art and needle-felt figures! I'll only take payment via Paypal, and only ship needle-felts within the US!
I used my betta, Inky as test subject to draw a couple examples for digital art, and came out with two styles. A more realistic and shaded style, and then a cartoony and very simple style. I'll do the more detailed style for $8 per fish, and and the simpler style for $4 per fish




















I haven't needle-felted a betta yet, but here are examples of other things I've felted



















I think needle-felt bettas would come out a little bit bigger than life size. I can do these for $20, shipping (US) included.

Again, I can do other fish and tank mates too!

Just post here or PM me if you're interested~


----------

